# [Wet Thumb Forum]-My new NANO



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Just started this up (needs plenty of time to grow in), but I thought I should share for any feedback.

*OK, what size does the tank LOOK like?*


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Just started this up (needs plenty of time to grow in), but I thought I should share for any feedback.

*OK, what size does the tank LOOK like?*


----------



## SoCalSar (Feb 4, 2003)

Sweet! Nanos seem to be all the rage right now- have to keep up with the Jones's! Nice aquascape man- I haven't seen stacked slate like that before. Very cool. It doesn't look very wide, but in the picture there's certainly some good depth. I'd wager 2 gallons. Is the substrate Onyx?


----------



## brbarkey (Nov 17, 2004)

looks great Gomer...can wait to see how that moss looks once it is grown in.

brb


----------



## imported_chinaboy1021 (Jun 2, 2003)

amazing work. that tank's foot print is almost the size of a CD case.

btw, how much was the whoel setup. they have these at a LFS near me but i never got the chance to ask about them.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Thanks! ...and no Jones here








The substrate is eco complete and the tank is between 0.5-0.75g. I too can't wait to see what that moss will do!

The light, tank and filter was $30 at Petco. I'm sure you can find it cheaper if you hunt around, but then you pay shipping.


----------



## imported_chinaboy1021 (Jun 2, 2003)

i love the slate. is the light powerful enough to grow glossos?

whats your plans for stocking? shrimp?


----------



## imported_pomby27 (Jun 26, 2003)

hey Gomer, where do you Live in California? i can't seem to fnid any otehr shrimps species otehr then amano and ghost around my area, i live about 23 miles west of LA. i love your tank, and is your filter size about 3 by 3 by 5 inches?

thx,

chester


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Chinaboy. No idea if the light is strong enough for glosso. I modified the setup a little to bring the light closer to the tank (less wasted light)...so maybe. I'm just keeping shrimp in there.

popmby. I'm over in Irvine. That sounds about right for the filter size. I got my Cherries from Robert at aquabotanic. I have only found them once before at an LFS in lake forest. I can't even find amanos out here *L*


----------



## Tenor1 (Mar 3, 2003)

Petown in Lake Forest sells Amano shrimp for only $1.00 each and occasionally have cherry reds for $4.00. Tong's in Fountain valley sell Amanos for 10 for $18.

Neptune's Reef in Torrance sell crystal reds for $7 and 3-4 other varieties, but I can't remember their names. They sell Amanos for $4 each. Jim's Exotic in El Segundo sells crystal reds for $8 each.

Regards,
Carlos

==============================
I try to keep the tank plain and simple but it never stays that way!


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I have never seen amano shrimp at petown. I HAVE seen Japonka shrimp (as they call them) ..and they are not japonica. Look at my "Interesting" post in the Fish Gallery. That shrimp is one of my many "japonka" shrimp. Their colors change a lot as they age.

I haven't seen Amanos at Tongs either...but that could just be because I am there at the wrong time









I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## imported_pomby27 (Jun 26, 2003)

whoa..thanks Tenor1 for the info, but NEptunes Reef in Torrance is about 40 mitues away frm me, i'm scared that the shrimps won't even make it through the way home. I am tempted to get some crystal reds..haha









o ya btw, has anyone gotten the crystal reds from aquabotanics new shipment? curious how they are doing.

Chester


----------



## Wheeler (Feb 8, 2004)

I've had shrimps go the better part of a whole day in the bag-- A 40 minute drive is a piece of cake for them. No problem...

Best wishes,
John Wheeler


----------



## imported_Geo (Feb 8, 2003)

Hey Gomer, would you happen to have any pics of the entire setup? I'm quite interested in something like this as an ultra small aquarium for a shrimp or something.

If you don't mind another question, what kind of moss do you have on that slate? Any idea where one can get it? Thanks









Patience always pays off.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Don't have a camera on hand, but here is a picture of the whole thing from another site

http://www.velvetgiraffe.com/giraffe/images/lsps-ccxl-b.jpg

That moss...I'm the only one that has it as far as I know. i'm growing some out now and till trying it out experimentally on a larger scale in the 10g with normal planted tank conditions (ie heated and CO2, not excel







)


----------



## imported_Geo (Feb 8, 2003)

Ah, thanks.

I just found the aquarium @ Petco as well, here's a link for those that are interested:

http://www.petco.com/product_info.asp?familyid=11266&sku=3077388225&tab=3&dept_id=1008&c1=1005&c2=1008&c3=&ct1=Aquariums+%26+Furniture&ct2=Aquariums+%2D+Desk+Top&ct3=#

I might have to pick myself up one of these









Patience always pays off.


----------



## imported_pomby27 (Jun 26, 2003)

Gomer: 
just wondering how many shrimps do you have in this tank? i got the same tank you have, i have 3, and want to add more, but i'm unsure how many should be in there since its such a small tank

Chester. Shrimps + snowboarding = sweeet


----------

